# Chicken Skin



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2007)

What are some "non secret" methods to get grilled chicken skin edible?  I swear I can't cook chicken on the grill and have the skin come out looking anything but rubbery.

How long do ya'll leave the skin down on the grill in that last phase ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 14, 2007)

I cook mine direct on the grill...medium heat...and leave it skin down for 15 minutes.  Crispy skin chips!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

I cook mine indirect at 350 then direct to crisp...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been meaning to try chicken on the wsm with no pan.  Kinka like the uds concept.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 15, 2007)

skin da birds fry da deep fry da skin... Cracklins boy


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2007)

Quit being a cheapie skate and go buy yourself a Rotess.  Cook it slow direct.  If it takes longer than an hour..thats too long...but dont cook it too fast or you will have a nice crispy outside and a raw inside. Kindly dont axe how I know this.  That technique enable a person to kiss the rubber skin issue goodbye forever.  Best barnyard avians available come off a Rotess.  How come you think all the gas stations got em? Just stating the facts as I see em. 

bigwheel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 15, 2007)

For crisp skin:  What everyone else said -- personally I favor grilling direct all the damn way (how Mama likes it) or finishing over direct (how the judges like it).  

For "bite through" skin:  Smoke at 300ish until internal temp of 160 (thighs), put pieces in pan with sauce, and coat well on all sides, return chicken pieces (in pan) to smoker and cook until 180.  Remove from pan and return to cooker for another 10 minutes.  

Appropriate brining and drying until pellicle forms will help to tighten the skin, as well as keep the product moist.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

Drying after the brining being crucial


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 15, 2007)

I have never brined a chicken.  Only marinated.  That will be something to try.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have never brined a chicken.  Only marinated.  That will be something to try.



Brining is the way we do them. With a good amount of air dry time in between.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Finish over flame, and keep turning it if it is over direct heat.  I always prefer leg quarters, the fat drips and flames up, man just thinking about it is making me hungry!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jul 19, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to try chicken on the wsm with no pan.  Kinka like the uds concept.


That's how I do my chicken and it works real good.


----------

